# Request to an owner: supercharging rate



## McHoffa (Jan 26, 2017)

Wondering if anyone that has their car could do a time lapse video of the screen showing charging from near 0% to 100% at a supercharger. I'd really like to see the curve of the charge rate vs the percentage.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Take a look at @KarenRei 's work here:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-charging-curve.5112/page-2#post-60035


----------



## danzgator (May 17, 2017)

It's doubtful that you're going to get anyone to sit at a charger that long because a) there's never a reason to risk getting that low, b) it is painfully slow to charge to 100%, c) it costs money to Supercharge in a Model 3. One of our members is working on curves with the available data though here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-charging-curve.5112/page-2#post-60035


----------



## McHoffa (Jan 26, 2017)

danzgator said:


> It's doubtful that you're going to get anyone to sit at a charger that long because a) there's never a reason to risk getting that low, b) it is painfully slow to charge to 100%, c) it costs money to Supercharge in a Model 3. One of our members is working on curves with the available data though here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-charging-curve.5112/page-2#post-60035


I would do it if I had mine. Not to 0% but maybe 5%. I would find something to do while it's charging for an hour or so.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Have you seen this clip?


----------



## McHoffa (Jan 26, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Have you seen this clip?


That gives a good idea, but I'd like to see that over the entire charge to see the full rate of charge over time in the real world. I want to do the math to figure out what it will actually cost to use the supercharger here in NC since they charge per minute. $0.16 per minute while it's over 60 kW and $0.08 per minute while it's under 60 kW. It will be interesting to see if it's more or less (or close to) the actual cost of the kWh used.


----------



## Rocco Speranza (Oct 26, 2016)

McHoffa said:


> That gives a good idea, but I'd like to see that over the entire charge to see the full rate of charge over time in the real world. I want to do the math to figure out what it will actually cost to use the supercharger here in NC since they charge per minute. $0.16 per minute while it's over 60 kW and $0.08 per minute while it's under 60 kW. It will be interesting to see if it's more or less (or close to) the actual cost of the kWh used.


I'm still trying to figure this out, is that over 60KW capacity or 60KW charge rate?


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Rocco Speranza said:


> I'm still trying to figure this out, is that over 60KW capacity or 60KW charge rate?


kW is power, not capacity. kWh is capacity (energy).

They charge you more when you're charging at a higher power, which is only logical, since that means that the charger can't provide as much power to the paired stall, and can mean higher demand charges.


----------



## L. David Roper (Apr 19, 2018)

Does a Supercharger have a high power plateau (~110 kW) for about the same time interval no matter what is the initial SOC of the battery? If so, is that because of heat being generated in the battery?
If not, how does the power plateau time interval change with initial SOC?


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

L. David Roper said:


> Does a Supercharger have a high power plateau (~110 kW) for about the same time interval no matter what is the initial SOC of the battery? If so, is that because of heat being generated in the battery?
> If not, how does the power plateau time interval change with initial SOC?


No. The high power plateau is based on your current SoC. Whenever your current SoC gets high enough that the battery can no longer accept such high charging currents, the charging rate is tapered. Initial SoC is not important, except when thermal issues are at play (e.g. for a cold battery you have to wait for it to heat up). Also, sometimes _very_ low SoC batteries need a longer ramping up time before they can be charged at the maximum rate.


----------



## L. David Roper (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks for the great work you have done collecting charging data for the 3LR. Are there sufficient data for the 3LR to have curves of power versus time for different initial SOCs, say ~0%, 25%, 50% and 75%?


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

Here is a example of super charging rate (my car). As the SoC increases, the charge rate decreases almost linearly.









[mod edit commercial self-promotion link removed per forum rules]


----------



## L. David Roper (Apr 19, 2018)

That is great! Apparently you started at 20%
I would very much like to get your Stats app for my Samsung S7 Android phone.
Dave Roper [email protected]


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

L. David Roper said:


> That is great! Apparently you started at 20%
> I would very much like to get your Stats app for my Samsung S7 Android phone.
> Dave Roper [email protected]


Unfortunately this is an iOS-only app. I only develop apps for iOS.


----------



## L. David Roper (Apr 19, 2018)

Could I see the kW vs time curve?


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

L. David Roper said:


> Could I see the kW vs time curve?


This is charge rate vs. SoC, but the samples are taken uniformly every 5 minutes.


----------



## L. David Roper (Apr 19, 2018)

Do you have an estimate of how much time it took from the start of charging to the first data point in your graph?


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

L. David Roper said:


> Do you have an estimate of how much time it took from the start of charging to the first data point in your graph?


Yes, 5 minutes (my app takes a sample every 5 minutes when supercharging)


----------



## L. David Roper (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks. I am doing a mathematical fit to TM3LR charging curves for different starting % SOC.
My last question is: What was the % SOC when you started charging?
I will post curves after I finish.


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

L. David Roper said:


> Thanks. I am doing a mathematical fit to TM3LR charging curves for different starting % SOC.
> My last question is: What was the % SOC when you started charging?
> I will post curves after I finish.


SoC at the start was ~20%. On the graph's x-axis you can see the SoC for each data-point.
Charge rate as a function of SoC is almost piecewise linear.


----------



## L. David Roper (Apr 19, 2018)

I just noticed that your profile list Model S as your vehicle. Is your curve for the S or for the 3LR?


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

L. David Roper said:


> I just noticed that your profile list Model S as your vehicle. Is your curve for the S or for the 3LR?


Yes, I have a Model S and the graph is from my model S. You can probably ask a Model 3 owner who has my app to send you their chart.


----------



## quadmasta (Jul 24, 2018)

I went on a trip this past weekend and supercharged in Macon, GA and Savannah, GA. At both locations I was charging at up to 118Kw at over 450 miles per hour for a while.


----------

